
Show HN: ScreenToVideo – Record and edit interactive videos - nicktatomir
https://screentovideo.com
======
nicktatomir
Hello HackerNews!

We are very happy to announce that you can now use ScreenToVideo to create
interactive video presentations that are compatible with all browsers.

There are multiple video actions like pause, continue, jump or go to URL. To
make things even simpler, any object can become a video marker.

Give it a try and let us know what you like and dislike about it. We are
starving for your feedback! :)

